# Help a brother out !!!!!



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

For all of you facebook folks Im asking for a lil help here !! I have entered this photo in a contest. The contest ends the last day of this month. So go vote NOW please !!

I have attached a link to the bowlite page. LIKE the page and then LIKE my photo !!!

Thanks folks !!!!

http://www.facebook.com/BowLite#!/photo.php?fbid=10150132446429889&set=o.217603264324&theater


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is the link to the BOWLITE site !! LIKE the site and then scroll down and find my picture and LIKE the picture !!

my name is LUCAS SEYMOUR on facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150132446429889&set=o.217603264324&theater#!/BowLite


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

LS...I would but I have yet to do face book...

However if I did...I would, nice photo.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree nice photo ! No face book here either.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Done Deal.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Gotter Done Man!! All You Guys not on facebook need to get on there, I have reconnected with many friends I havent seen in Many years!!! I graduated high school and left soon after and lost touch with most all my high school friends but thanks to facebook we have reconnected and talk all the time! So with it all you High Tech ******** LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Done !! Get with the time ya old farts......


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

THANKS GUYS !!!!

Come on, you do hunting forums but not facebook ? lol....You would be surprised what you can find on there.

Again, thanks for the LIKES guys !!!

Unless all he!! breaks loose in next 30 or so hrs it looks like I will have a new varmint light to show off !!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

got my vote!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Like , Like great picture


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My dad always had me hunting or fishing with him for as long as I can remember. Love the pic Luke !! and the saying that goes with it.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

just looked at the bowlite site and it looks like I will be the winner of a new rifle lite. lol

Dont wanna count my chickens before they count but Im blowing the others out of the water....THANKS GUYS !!!

Im thinking this will look great on top of the new Barska that Im gonna put on top of the howa 223 ( if the wife will let me use it ). Still havent put a round down this one yet. GOt me a new otis elite cleaning system on the way ( THANK YOU HAUS OF GUNS for the suggestion ) and I will reclean it just to see what all I missed. Then start with my cousin on the task of loading the right bullet for it. THEN I will be able to tell you guys what I think about all of it !!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You know, you do have to share it with all the people who voted. I think that's forum rules..... LOL That's great to hear Luke.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Im not greedy !!! Ill take you all out a cpl at a time. surely we cant hunt out 15 thousand acres...lol...but it would be one he!! of a time trying !!!


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks folks for the LIKES !! I now have a new Light on the way ; )


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Luke. Put it to good use.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh no worries. This one will be back up...I LOVE my Hawglite !! Its awesome !!! But you cant ever have to many lights especially if they are FREE !!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Luke !! Enjoy your new light.


----------

